# Nan - Hip Replacement



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi, 

My DH's nanna had a hip replacement about 5 years ago on her left side which went really well and she was able to carry on with her hour shopping every saturday which obviously helped her to keep active, since about August she has been having trouble with her other hip and it is now causing so much pain and because she is no longer getting any exercise her breathing has become very poor and she is getting depressed....

She has been to the specialist today about getting another replacement for her right side but the consultant said that because she is now anemic which is causing her blood pressure to be low they will not do it for her and that theere is nothing they can do to improve her anemia therefore raise her blood pressure.....

Now surely there must be something they can give her to improve anemia such as iron tablets etc but they are flat refusing to give her anything and have told her that she should be happy with just the one replacement.... Well whats the use in having one good hip when the other is buggered?

Does anyone have any experience of elderly relatives being refused treatment for not only a second hip replacement but more importantly treatment for anemia and low blood pressure? 

Thanks 

Katie


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hi Katie ((hug))

I would certainly be asking to speak to a GP at her surgery (with her )
and asking what her hb is, and maybe estabishing a reason for the anemia 
and possibly the bloods repeated, and asking directly for a course of Iron tablets 
( if these are suitable with other medications / history) 
as being anemic is a cause of breathlessness! and affecing the blood pressure!
then I would be asking for her to be re-assessed for the hip op - depending on her age, her situation and general health ( not including) the anemia, it may be too much for her to have the op,
but thats no reason in my opinion why they cannot treat the anemia.
in a few days the Gp will recive a letter from the consultant.

Good luck


----------

